# TEControl USB Breath Controller



## Truth be told (Jan 16, 2016)

Anyone using one of these with Pro Tools 11 and Eastwest libraries?


----------



## chrysshawk (Jan 17, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Truth be told (Jan 17, 2016)

chrysshawk said:


> Yes.


Thanks, I'm trying to set this up but get errors in the TEC software:

"Failed sending data to controller and also
MidioutWinMM::Open Port :Error creating Windows MM Midi Output Port"

if I try to make a change from Mod to Expression or BC etc while Pro Tools is open. I can make changes, make it permanent, while exited from Pro Tools and then relaunch PT and the changes work. Just not if I try to make changes while PT is open.


----------



## Truth be told (Jan 18, 2016)

Truth be told said:


> Thanks, I'm trying to set this up but get errors in the TEC software:
> 
> "Failed sending data to controller and also
> MidioutWinMM::Open Port :Error creating Windows MM Midi Output Port"
> ...


Looks like this is normal so all is well


----------

